# Software > Linux >  team speak install σε open suse

## StukiTR

λοιπον εχω κατεβασει το teamspeak και δεν ξερω πως να το κανω install,ειχε κατι περι ανοιγματος τερματικου αλλα δε σκαμπαζω πολλα απο linux γι αυτο θελω τα φωτα σας.
το αρχειο ειναι σε συμπιεσμενη μορφη.



ευχαριστω πολυ εκ το προτερων.


TWMN
#1448 StukiTR

----------


## panxan

Για επικοινώνησε με τον sv1gft που το ξέρει σε καλά αλλά σε windows μήπως έχει κάποια ιδέα

----------


## Neuro

tar jxf ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2 για αποσημπίεση και μετά κάνεις ότι λέει το readme.
Προτείνω όμως να βάλεις το rpm για το OpenSUSE καλύτερα.

----------

